# Hackintosh & Raspberry Pi



## throwaway8301 (10 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,
il y a quelques temps, j'ai ici ouvert un sujet pour demander ou trouver des logiciels Mac OS 9 afin de tester un peu ce système. Il s'avère que j'aime bien Mac OS 9 mais que je n'ai pas envie de tout le temps le faire tourner sur mon hackintosh grace à Sheepshaver. J'ai fait réçamment l'acquisition d'un Raspberry Pi. Pensez-vous que je pourrait installer SheepShaver dessus et ainsi faire fonctionner mac os 9 dessus ? J'ai trouvé une version linux de sheepshaver mais malheureusement celle-ci ne fonctionne pas sous ARM. Peut-on la recompiler pour ARM ? Si oui comment ?


----------



## edd72 (11 Mai 2014)

Oui, Sheepsahver est un projet OpenSource (sous licence GPL), tu peux tout à fait récupérer les sources, les adapter au processeur du RaspberryPi et le recompiler si tu en as les compétences.


----------



## throwaway8301 (11 Mai 2014)

edd72 a dit:


> ..et le recompiler si tu en as les compétences.


C'est bien ça le problème... J'ai essayé le tuto sur le site officiel de sheepshaver (http://sheepshaver.cebix.net, partie download sheepshaver) mais ça marche pas..


----------



## magicPDF (13 Mai 2014)

Salut,

Tu te prendrais moins la tête avec un "vieux" Mac d'occase acheté sur eBay ou dans un vide-grenier (c'est la saison).


----------



## throwaway8301 (13 Mai 2014)

Certes, mais faudrait les cd d'installations, un truc pour les connecter à internet ( je suppose que ça n'a pas le wifi ces trucs là..)
Mais juste pour savoir, ça coute combien un vieux mac ?

Et j'ai trouvé un piste pour recompiler Sheepshaver et/ou BasiliskII.


----------



## edd72 (13 Mai 2014)

zozo83 a dit:


> C'est bien ça le problème... J'ai essayé le tuto sur le site officiel de sheepshaver (http://sheepshaver.cebix.net, partie download sheepshaver) mais ça marche pas..



Ben oui mais on parle ici de cross compilation (compiler sur du Intel une appli qui sera utilisée sur de l'ARM).
Et puis j'imagine que Sheepshaver contient du code spécifique assembleur (optimisation) pour les architectures supportées (le site parle d'Intel et de PPC), c'est pour cela qu'il faut en recoder une partie pour ARM.

C'est loin d'être simple.

[EDIT] Ce qui est confirmé par les sources https://github.com/cebix/macemu/blob/master/SheepShaver/src/Unix/ppc_asm.S


----------



## magicPDF (14 Mai 2014)

zozo83 a dit:


> Certes, mais faudrait les cd d'installations, un truc pour les connecter à internet ( je suppose que ça n'a pas le wifi ces trucs là..)
> Mais juste pour savoir, ça coute combien un vieux mac ?


Moins de 100&#8364;, en général les CD sont fournis avec mais ce n'est difficile à trouver non plus.
D'autant que les Systèmes 8.5 et antérieurs sont téléchargeables librement sur le site d'Apple.

Faute de Wi-Fi on utilise un cable Ethernet.


----------



## throwaway8301 (14 Mai 2014)

magicPDF a dit:


> Faute de Wi-Fi on utilise un cable Ethernet.



Quand la box est à l'autre bout de l'appart et que la CPL n'a q'une seule prise ethernet qui est déjà utilisé ?


----------



## magicPDF (14 Mai 2014)

Regarde ça, chez Amazon ça commence à 0,8 : http://bit.ly/1jHE1sM


----------



## claude72 (14 Mai 2014)

magicPDF a dit:


> Regarde ça, chez Amazon ça commence à 0,8&#8364;...


Oui..., mais en fait non : un doubleur de port ne permet pas de brancher 2 Mac sur le même port Ethernet (d'un boîtier CPL par exemple) ! pour ça il faut un petit switch réseau 5 ports (c'est le minimum).


*********


Le doubleur de port a une toute autre utilité : dans un cables RJ45 standard, il y a 4 paires de fils, donc 8 fils : 1/2 + 3/6 + 4/5 + 7/8...

... mais un réseau 10baseT ou 100baseT n'a besoin que de 2 paires : dans un câble RJ45 ce sont les 2 paires 1/2 et 3/6 qui sont utilisées pour un réseau Ethernet 10/100, alors que les 2 paires 4/5 et 7/8 restent inutilisées...

... et le doubleur de port permet de "récupérer" ces 2 paires inutilisées (et normalement inutilisables) pour passer une 2e ligne, Ethernet ou autre, dans le même câble.

(par exemple, pour un doubleur de port Ethernet :
- la prise n°1 a ses broches 1 et 2 sur la paire 1/2 et ses broches 3 et 6 sur la paire 3/6 et utilise donc les 2 paires "normales"
- la prise n°2 a ses broches 1 et 2 sur la paire 4/5 et ses broches 3 et 6 sur la paire 7/8 et permet donc d'utiliser les 2 paires inutilisées.)


Pour utiliser ces machins, il faut brancher :
- soit un doubleur femelle/femelle/femelle à chaque bout d'un câble RJ45,
- soit un doubleur femelle/femelle/mâle dans 2 prises murales reliées correctement (donc avec les 8 fils branchés)...

... et selon le type de doubleur on peut alors faire transiter dans le même câble :
- soit 2 réseaux 10 ou 100baseT,
- soit un réseau 10/100baseT + une ligne téléphonique ou un réseau TokenRing

Dans le lien que tu donnes, le doubleur à 0,8 euro est câblé pour passer une ligne téléphonique ou TokenRing en plus d'une ligne l'Ethernet.


Et, pour finir, ça ne fonctionne que pour du 10 ou du 100baseT, car le 1000baseT utilise les 4 paires du câble !


----------



## throwaway8301 (16 Mai 2014)

Pour en revenir à SheepShaver, je l'ai compiler , mais lorsque je le lance :





Quel est le problème ?


----------



## edd72 (16 Mai 2014)

Tu l'as compilé pour un processeur ARM? (sous une machine ARM ou avec une toochain de crosscompilation vers ARM)

Non, alors relis ce qui est écrit plus haut.


----------



## throwaway8301 (16 Mai 2014)

J'ai teléchargé les sources puis je les ai compilées sur le raspberry pi.


----------



## edd72 (16 Mai 2014)

Surprenant que la compilation se soit déroulée sans erreur.

Tu peux sans doute t'inspirer de ce tuto: http://retrocomputing-blog.blogspot.fr/2013/12/raspberry-pi-installer-basilisk-ii.html

(Basilisk II étant le petit frère)


----------



## throwaway8301 (16 Mai 2014)

Mais BasiliskII ne fait pas tourner Mac OS 9..


----------



## edd72 (17 Mai 2014)

Je ne t'ai pas dis d'utiliser Basilisk mais de t'inspirer du tuto pour Sheepshaver.


----------



## throwaway8301 (17 Mai 2014)

J'ai beau suivre ce tuto, toujours la même erreur.


----------



## edd72 (17 Mai 2014)

Tu as défini combien de RAM à ta machine émulée par Sheepshaver? (parceque le Raspberry PI n'a au max que 512Mo, une fois l'OS lancé, il ne doit pas en rester de trop)

D'ailleurs, il t'en reste combien au moment où tu lances Sheepshaver?


----------



## throwaway8301 (17 Mai 2014)

Ben justement, j'ai rien défini du tout puisque je ne peux pas accéder à l'interface de configuration !


----------

